# Slough Lake



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We fished a no-name slough/lake yesterday and it was a blast. Unfortunetly I don't get down there enough like in the years past but it's worth every trip.

We started out fishing off a windblown point in 9 ft. of water, slow trolling spinners/crawlers. We were able to pick up a few, but evidentally the word was out as more boats started showing up. We left the "pack" and went to the opposite end of the lake to fish alone. We started fishing off the flooded timber in 7 ft. of water and we never left. The pictures below are all of different fish......and if you look closely you'll notice a pattern.....yup.....I'm not in any of them. I managed a limit of eaters, but wasn't blessed with the hot hand today. But I did take some great video footage, it'll be available in August.

Gotta love the Nodak sloughs!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Amazing how different one fish can look from different angles?    

Nice fish guys wish I was fishing instead of working.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Want to put a few of those in the Missouri and send those up my way???

Nice looking fish.


----------

